# Go715p...?



## RailDude (Oct 27, 2010)

Hello, found this forum via google while researching table saws. Looks like a good site so decided to register, name is Dale. Am wanting to spring for my 1st table saw finally and been studying forums and opinions until my head is spinning...lol. Am strongly considering the Grizzly hybrid GO715P. Shipped is a lil over 850.00 and the GO690 cabinet saw is right at 1400.00 shipped. I believe in being a conscientious consumer and HATE spending money on something only to wish later I had gotten something else. Am no professional woodworker by any means but a fast learner and always love building things with my hands. Time to upgrade from my circular saw and straight edge. Does anyone have any experience with this saw or recommend something different?

Thanks in advance for any help,

Dale


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

*Welcome Dale!*

I know there are 2 or 3 members here who have recently bought the 690, given time, I'm sure they will chime in. :yes:


----------



## jack warner (Oct 15, 2010)

go big or stay at home. its always nice to have more than you need.


----------



## Nate1778 (Mar 10, 2008)

I got to second that


jack warner said:


> go big or stay at home. its always nice to have more than you need.



I got to second that, go for the big cabinet, you won't regret it. Not knocking the hybrid by any means, but most will eventually upgrade to a cabinet in the long run if they stay in it.


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

You will always be happy with a cabinet saw over either a hybrid or contractor model.

A word of caution... You will need 230 Volt electricity service available for most cabinet saws.


----------



## Spawned2012 (Oct 27, 2010)

Hi, hope everybody is doing well. I've recently closed down a small shop and looking to sell what I have which is-

A heavy duty 2-phase table saw for $800

A jointer for $300

A panel saw like an older version of the 
kind home depot uses for $250

And a 12" planer for $150

Or $1250 for everything


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Obviously the G0690 is the more substantial machine, but is considerably more money. That doesn't mean that the G0715P wouldn't serve your needs though. The 0715 is a new release, and I've read precious few user comments about it. The good news is that Grizzly doesn't typically reinvent the wheel with new releases, and this saw is based on proven technology...it's got a full enclosure, nice steel t-square style fence, cast iron wings, table mounted trunnions with a cast one piece arbor carriage and blade shroud, and a riving knife. With good blade selection and proper setup it should be capable of performing quite well. Should make for a fine hobbyist saw.

The G0690 has seriously more beef under the hood, 50% more power, along with cabinet mounted trunnions for easier alignment. It requires 220v to operate (whereas the G0715 can run on 110v or 220v), and will have power to spare for anything you're likely to ever present to it. It won't necessarily cut any more accurately, but it'll be less fussy about blade choice and should never labor. If you've got 220v, and the extra money to spend, there are some obvious advantages in going with the bigger saw. This is more of an industrial grade saw, but many serious hobbyists gravitate to this type saw as well.

Here's a pic of the trunnion structure of the G0690:


----------



## Nate1778 (Mar 10, 2008)

Thats a pretty nice deal, got any pics and specs? Location would be good as well. Not interested, but others would want to know.


----------



## Spawned2012 (Oct 27, 2010)

Well, unfortunately I don't have any pics a friend and I are going half and half on a storage place and he has the key but I assure you all the machines work very well and the table saw is practically new it just has some rust cause it's been sitting for about 2 months. I stay at the north side of Houston and if you wanna know more my number is 281 2213225


----------



## htank (Oct 25, 2010)

I just ordered the G0715P and I will post photos of the "guts" when I get it in.


----------



## RailDude (Oct 27, 2010)

Thanks guys for all the replies and good advice. Am still searching....and lamenting this purchase...lol. I normally believe buy the best you can and cry once, then have the pride in owning the best you can afford. 220v really isnt too much of an issue. The utility room that houses the washer and dryer is right next to the garage and a 220v extension cord will fit right through an old dryer duct to reach a saw. I already have the heavy gauge wire that an electrician recommended to build an extension cord from. What is an issue is the saw will go in a 2 car garage and not a dedicated shop. So I need something that I can move occasionally if necessary. Though in 10 years there has been room in there for a vehicle on one occasion...lol.

Went to Woodcraft yesterday and the kid there tried to steer me away from Grizzly and onto one of their Delta or Steel City saws on clearance or one of their Jet ProShop hybrids. The jet hybrid looked ok, but read reviews about a flimsy fence guide rail causing some problems. I told him that for a few hundred more can get the Grizzly 690 cabinet saw and was told that if is that cheap there is usually a reason. I guess the old saying about opinions and certain orifices is true. First time I ever heard anything negative about Grizzly.

Anyway....still studying and as always any advice is appreciated.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

The sales kid has a legitimate beef with Grizzly....they're taking commission directly out of his pocket! :laughing: 

Grizzly's not perfect, but overall they do really well for the price IMO. The savings withi Grizzly are primarily from lack of dealer mark up, not cheaper product. In this particular case, I believe the G0715P is actually a more evolved design than the Delta hybrid. Ask the sales guy if the Delta's fixed splitter is better than the Grizzly's riving knife, or if the Delta's connecting rods are better than the Grizzly's one-piece cast arbor carriage. :boat:


----------



## AlWood (Apr 18, 2010)

*G0715P -- are trunnions base mounted or table mounted?*



knotscott said:


> Obviously the G0690 is the more substantial machine, but is considerably more money. That doesn't mean that the G0715P wouldn't serve your needs though. The 0715 is a new release, and I've read precious few user comments about it. The good news is that Grizzly doesn't typically reinvent the wheel with new releases, and this saw is based on proven technology...it's got a full enclosure, nice steel t-square style fence, cast iron wings, table mounted trunnions with a cast one piece arbor carriage and blade shroud, and a riving knife.


Folks, can anybody (especially new owners) clearly and with a direct knowledge specify it: are trunnions on G0715P mounted on a table or on a cabinet? Never mind the "hybrid" classification or blows-and-whistles, simply -- table or cabinet? Grizzly site is mum on that, which makes me very suspicious.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Check the online manual. Several pics of table mounted trunnions are shown. I'm pretty sure if they were cabinet mounted, they'd mention it in the description.


----------



## htank (Oct 25, 2010)

I just received my G0715p today. The trunnion is table mounted, but the saw seems pretty solid to me. What is the advantage to cabinet mounted over table mounted?


----------



## AlWood (Apr 18, 2010)

knotscott said:


> Check the online manual. Several pics of table mounted trunnions are shown. I'm pretty sure if they were cabinet mounted, they'd mention it in the description.


Knotscott, I did of course, and haven't see any; just wanted to make 100% sure; pretty often the seller doesn't give details just out of own sloppiness. 

Now, a relevant question: you keep stressing in your posts "table mounted trunnions with a cast one piece arbor carriage and blade shroud". How do you know that? If you do, one way or another, can you explain the significance of "cast one piece arbor carriage"? Do I understand correctly that -- in contrast to a regular contractor saw -- the Grizzly hybrid doesn't give you any trouble with aligning a blade parallel to a miter guide? ( your formula, "cast one piece arbor", sounds like you need to just move the entire "one piece arbor" without having to play infinite number of times with the carriage rods, like in any classical contractor saw?)

Can you please elaborate on the subject, without simply saying "yes" or "no"? If you are certain on the subject, can you point out the source? Or is it that you elucidated that conclusion based on their description (or lack of it)? At this point I would greatly appreciate any certainty...
Cheers,
Al


----------



## AlWood (Apr 18, 2010)

htank said:


> I just received my G0715p today. The trunnion is table mounted, but the saw seems pretty solid to me. What is the advantage to cabinet mounted over table mounted?


Htank, thanks! Well, for the significance, see my msg I've just posted. In a cabinet saw, wher the trunnions are mounted on the cabinet, you basically have no trouble to align blade and miter guide parallel to each other. In a contractor saw, where the trunnions are mounted on the table, it is a huge pain in a#& to do that alignment. In some "hybrid" saws (e.g. in Steel City, Rigid, and Craftsman, 22104, 22114, and 22124), the trunnions are actually mounted on the cabinet. Grizzly decided to go by table mounting... However, who knows, perhaps they found a way of taking that pain out of their system. Look at the instruction how you need to align blade to the miter guide; this may clarify the entire situation, so you can congratulate yourself, and make me envious (but enlightened!). Thanks in advance,
Al


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Table mounted trunnions are harder to reach, therefore harder to align....not a show stopper by any means, but cabinet mounted trunnions are easier to align, larger, and heavier, therefore have somewhat of an advantage over table mounted trunnions if all else is equal. 

Al - The one piece cast arbor carriage/blade shroud is the main component between the trunnion brackets. You can also see these in the G0715P manual. The most common alternative to the one piece shroud are connecting rods, which are more prone to twisting. It seems to be less of an issue on the hybrids where the motor isn't cantilevered off the back, which amplifies the concern, but a cast single piece is mechanical advantage (IMO) if all else is equal. 

There are plenty of examples of good saws that feature table mounted trunnions with connecting rods as an arbor carriage (GI 50-185, Grizzly G0444/0576, PM64a, Delta 36-980, etc.), so it's not really a deal breaker by itself IMO, but ideally I'd rather have cabinet mounted trunnions and a solid arbor carriage, and if I can't have both, one or the other is better than neither. The only current hybrid with table mounted trunnions and connecting rods is the Delta. The older Craftsman 22124/22114 and earlier Steel City hybrids had connecting rods, but also had cabinet mounted trunnions...the newer Cman 22116, Ridgid R4511, GI 50-240GT, and current Steel City hybrids all have cabinet mounted trunnions and a one-piece cast shroud. 

Here are some examples:
Older Delta (table mounted trunions/connecting rods):









Griz G0478 hybrid:
(table mounted trunions/one piece shroud):










Current Delta hybrids:
(table mounted trunions/connecting rods):










Ridgid R4511 hybrid (similar to the Steel City and Cman hybrids):
(cabinet mounted trunnions/one piece shroud)









Older Cman 22114/22124 hybrids:
(cabinet mounted trunions/connecting rods):










Older Ridgid and Cman Emerson/Ryobi contractor saws:
(table mounted trunions/one piece shroud):










Delta contractor saw (table mounted trunions/connecting rods):


----------



## Chippin-in (Feb 4, 2010)

Hey Dale, I have the 690 and love it. it is very smooth, quiet compared to the craftsman it replaced and powerful. I love the saw. Here is mine.


----------



## AlWood (Apr 18, 2010)

knotscott said:


> Table mounted trunnions are harder to reach, therefore harder to align....not a show stopper by any means, but cabinet mounted trunnions are easier to align, larger, and heavier, therefore have somewhat of an advantage over table mounted trunnions if all else is equal.
> 
> Al - The one piece cast arbor carriage/blade shroud is the main component between the trunnion brackets. You can also see these in the G0715P manual. The most common alternative to the one piece shroud are connecting rods, which are more prone to twisting. It seems to be less of an issue on the hybrids where the motor isn't cantilevered off the back, which amplifies the concern, but a cast single piece is mechanical advantage (IMO) if all else is equal.
> 
> ...


Knotscott, great thanks! now I can see more clearly all the "varibles"; indeed the cabinet mounting alone isn't a whole big deal yet: need to have a single piece cast arbor carriage for a real good package. In my Cman #22114 there are rods, so this isn't a top combination... I've put a lot of efforts into my 22114, and planning now to make a double-fence, double-rail combo, but the trunnions were my main concerns when I bought it... Will think hard whether to keep developing it further, or get that Polar Bear hybrid... :yes:

Thanks again; I can see how much time and effort went into your survey and appreciate it a lot...:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Al - I had a Cman 22124 for over 3 years and loved the saw. I'm fairly familiar with the 22114 too. I haven't used a G0715P, but I'm not sure you'd be gaining enough to warrant swapping a 22114 for one....I'd only make a switch like that for a full blown 3hp industrial style cabinet saw. You might consider upgrading the stock fence on your saw, and maybe adding a BORK riving knife.


----------



## AlWood (Apr 18, 2010)

knotscott said:


> Al - I had a Cman 22124 for over 3 years and loved the saw. I'm fairly familiar with the 22114 too. I haven't used a G0715P, but I'm not sure you'd be gaining enough to warrant swapping a 22114 for one....I'd only make a switch like that for a full blown 3hp industrial style cabinet saw. You might consider upgrading the stock fence on your saw, and maybe adding a BORK riving knife.


Right, right... I was craving :yes: for a 3 hp cabinet saw for a long while, and money is not a problem, but too small shop (well, you'd be laughing, but it is a sun-room in a condo-unit...:shifty , too heavy saw:blink:, too much of amperage, etc. I know that 22114 and 22124 have the same innards (I examined them side by side), it is just the motor in 22124 is bigger, and of course, it has a Biessy. You are right about stock fence, I will perhaps replace it later on, albeit a Biessy is too heavy for me :sad:. But for now I got a funny situation: by chance I became unexpectedly an owner of a second set of alum-rail and a fence for the same saw almost for free, and got a fancy idea: to build a twine-rail & twine-fence system (one at the front, as is regular, -- and another -- at the back), and want to play with the idea ; there are a few advantages of this "two-hump camel" including some unusual jigs, and I cannot resist a purely engineering temptation and challenge...


----------



## Oakwerks (Mar 24, 2013)

You guys that bought a Grizzly G0715P, how was the miter slot to blade alignment out of the box ?? 



Sent to y'all offen' a iPad thing......


----------



## aaronhl (Jun 2, 2011)

Yes, great question, how was the slot and fence alignment on the 715P??


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

Do a search for a thread called GO715P problem or something like thay. Im on my phone and dont know how to link it from here. The alignment out of the box wasnt bad. I adjusted it to within a couple of thousandths. The issue is that it wont hold that alignment. As you raise the blade the alignment goes way off. As you lower it back down, it goes back to yoir original adjustment. Grizzly tech told me its a flaw in the design and couldnt be corrected.


----------



## aaronhl (Jun 2, 2011)

Yea read every page of that thread. Wonder if you really were the only one..that saw looks really good


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

aaronhl said:


> Yea read every page of that thread. Wonder if you really were the only one..that saw looks really good


He wasn't. The same issue effect other G0715P's, the Ridgid R4512, and Sears 21833 that all have a similar deseign....not all, but several. I have not read any recent recurrences of the issue with the G0715P.


----------



## Wilcut (Oct 24, 2014)

*Grizzly GO715P*

Hi! I purchased a Hybrid 715P from Grizzly. It is an good saw for the money but had the saw for almost 2 years and the motor broke. Grizzly has no part to fix it, and is out of stock on the replacement motors($300) until probably December they said. I wish I would have invested in a better saw with a better warranty. I need a saw immediately to complete orders in my business and can not wait for a new motor. I just found a Powermatic saw for just under $2000, but is an actual cabinet saw, with cabinet mounted trunions, and can run on 110 or 230. It also has a 5 year warranty and comes with an extension table. I am going to buy it, mainly because of the quality and the better warranty. It made me realize that a company that only offers a one year warranty must not have much confidence in their product, and I use my saw to make money with so I need something very reliable. Lesson learned!! 
Not saying the Grizzly hybrid is bad, especially for the money, but if you intend to use the saw a lot and for a long time I would look at your purchase as an investment and buy a product that is better backed by its manufacturer. I am getting free shipping and no taxes on the new Powermatic, I cant wait to get it set up and back to work. Jet also has good saws with 5 year warranties. If you are going to get a Grizzly, go with the bigger saw, make sure it does not have the sealed motor like on the 715P Hybrid.


----------

